# Any Atlanta Hapkido people here? A question if you don't mind....



## ewhip (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all - newbie to the board here but I'm enjoying it! 
Anyone in the Atlanta area taking Hapkido? I've seen a few schools listed in the Atlanta martial arts directory, but I'm really looking for a school that is more Hapkido and less TKD (no knock on TKD - I've done some of that myself). Just wondering if there were any opinions from Atlantans. Thanks!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

Chief Master Marlin Simms is based in Atlanta, his school website is www.familymartialart-kuksool.com . I think you will be most impressed with the UMSF ;-)


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome may I suggest you go to the meet and greet section to introduce yourself. I hope you find a great school.


----------



## ewhip (Sep 4, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Chief Master Marlin Simms is based in Atlanta, his school website is www.familymartialart-kuksool.com . I think you will be most impressed with the UMSF ;-)


 
Thanks - interesting but all of those locations are nearly an hour from me. I appreciate the help though!

And I will go to the intro section and say hi!


----------



## Bill Dittman (Sep 12, 2007)

You should contact Marietta Martial Arts.  Chip Pike is an outstanding instructor You can reach him at 770-321-1371


----------



## ewhip (Sep 12, 2007)

Bill Dittman said:


> You should contact Marietta Martial Arts. Chip Pike is an outstanding instructor You can reach him at 770-321-1371


 
thanks - they are actually right up the street from me. Not much info on their website - do you know anything about them?


----------



## Bill Dittman (Sep 13, 2007)

Chip Pike was one of my students.  He's very good.  Will be Master Pike very soon (like a month).  Marietta Martial Arts is operated by Master Wendell, also very accomplished and a real gentleman.  Stop and visit with them, you will be impressed.


----------



## Bill Dittman (Sep 13, 2007)

I should add that Chip Pike and Master Wendell teach the Combat Hapkido curriculum.


----------



## ewhip (Sep 13, 2007)

Bill Dittman said:


> Chip Pike was one of my students. He's very good. Will be Master Pike very soon (like a month). Marietta Martial Arts is operated by Master Wendell, also very accomplished and a real gentleman. Stop and visit with them, you will be impressed.


 
Thanks Bill - I really appreciate it.


----------

